# Galaxy Nexus bootloader and Radio posted.. Does this help us with RIL?



## cmdrfrog (Sep 7, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/01/galaxy-nexus-hackers-rejoice-google-has-released-factory-itl41d-images/

Looks like Google is releasing info on the radio etc for the nExus, wonder if this will mean enough similarity to the Charge RIL or if its just more reason to jump ship since i have an upgrade avail..


----------



## Schultz.y (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't think this will be able to relate to the DC just because most software is usually proprietary the the hardware of the phone.

I love my DC, buuuuuut unfortunately (or fortunately, whatever way you wanna look at it) I'm going to switch to the Galaxy Nexus as soon as it's released on Verizon because, I too, have an upgrade available. For me, there isn't enough people in the Droid Charge community to hold onto this phone for another year and be just dandy with it.


----------



## Zerg The Bear (Aug 18, 2011)

Since the binaries are for the "GSM/HSPA+" device, I don't think they'll do us any good because it's a different radio setup. If they release the binaries for the CDMA/LTE setup, that might help, but I wouldn't plan on this release helping us at all.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat (Jul 20, 2011)

Definitely need source for LTE to be released. Until then, it will need to be hacked up to get it to work.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

